# Touchless car wash issues @ dealership with Cruze TD.



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Update: the car wash was not the issue. The service tech over filled the cars oil reserve
by several quarts. That is why the engine was acting funny, the car was limping.

Dealer is resolving issue. What a relief it was not the car wash.........dealer said engine is OK.

Ken


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I doubt the car wash is the cause of the problem. It may have triggered something but your car would have done this soon anyway.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kmacleod said:


> Update: the car wash was not the issue. The service tech over filled the cars oil reserve
> by several quarts. That is why the engine was acting funny, the car was limping.
> 
> Dealer is resolving issue. What a relief it was not the car wash.........dealer said engine is OK.
> ...


Hi Ken, 

I'm glad to hear the dealer was able to get the issue resolved! Let us know if there's anything in the future that we can look into for you. 

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmacleod said:


> Update: the car wash was not the issue. The service tech over filled the cars oil reserve
> by several quarts. That is why the engine was acting funny, the car was limping.
> 
> Dealer is resolving issue. What a relief it was not the car wash.........dealer said engine is OK.
> ...


I would make sure to get this documented in writing in case there are problems down the line. I am wondering if they put 9 quarts in? I remember when I first glanced at the owner's manual I thought the coolant capacity was the oil capacity because I wasn't paying attention, but you would think the service tech would be able to tell the oil went all the way up the dipstick.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

diesel said:


> I would make sure to get this documented in writing in case there are problems down the line. I am wondering if they put 9 quarts in? I remember when I first glanced at the owner's manual I thought the coolant capacity was the oil capacity because I wasn't paying attention, but you would think the service tech would be able to tell the oil went all the way up the dipstick.


Yes they put 9 quarts in. I am documenting this issue. I was not happy. My brother in law who is well versed with Internal Cumbustion Engines is very concerned.

Ken


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ridiculous, I'm sorry completely ridiculous.....

It's bad enough one has to worry that the right oil is put in the car let alone simply getting the amount right. I mean seriously, are you joking? This means they didn't even check the ******* dipstick after they filled it. 

So we all make mistakes and they would of caught it if they simply pulled the dipstick, wiped it, and checked it again. There would of been a holy **** moment, re-check the manual and immediately realizing you put double the amount in. Quick and easy drain half of it with the convenient drain plug that doesn't have to come out all the way to drain and the car is on the road with none the wiser and no damage done!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmacleod said:


> Yes they put 9 quarts in. I am documenting this issue. I was not happy. My brother in law who is well versed with Internal Cumbustion Engines is very concerned.
> 
> Ken


Get the service manager at the dealership to sign it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

9qts? Was the service manual for a Kodiak or a Topkick? Do they physically pour qts or is it a gun? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sounds like the classic 'Double Fill'

Oil drained, filter changed, safety check completed, drop car, refill crankcase........get sidetracked, called away, something broke the thought process......Where was I?????? .Uh, yeah,,,,,,,refill crankcase, 4.25.....got it....ship it.
You know the rest of the story.

Yep, would've been caught if dipstick was checked but (not saying its right) it wasn't......he did put the prescribed amount in....just forgot he did it twice.......humans do those kind of things.

Ran it out the door, returned, error found, level corrected.......odds are, other than some really well oil internals nothing happened.

Mechanics nuts got crushed by all other mechanics after you left......it won't happen again.

Rob


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

The waste gate solenoid is to be replaced as the Check engine light is on. Service Mgr says the solenoid is oil logged right now. The dealer should have the part today or tomorrow.

Since my knowledge if modern diesel internals is from a novice perspective, I am interested if this would cause a drop in mileage.....

Ken


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope they give you 20 free car washes.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Better too much than not enough.
Once I was working through my lunch and had 3 LOFs going on 3 different lifts. Service advisor closed the hood on an Astro van and drove it out, with no oil. Nobody noticed the oil light until it was 2 miles down the road. It still ran after adding oil but the engine was replaced later.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

VtTD said:


> I hope they give you 20 free car washes.


That wouldn't do me any good...they are already giving me lifetime free car washes as part of the new car deal.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Update:

Dropped my Cruze off @ dealership today for replacement of the waste gate solenoid tomorrow (Thursday).

Ken


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmacleod said:


> Update:
> 
> Dropped my Cruze off @ dealership today for replacement of the waste gate solenoid tomorrow (Thursday).
> 
> Ken


Let us know how it runs after that. I would think that once the excess oil works its way out of the system with a few miles and anything that got messed up now is fixed, you should be OK in the long run.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Let us know how it runs after that. I would think that once the excess oil works its way out of the system with a few miles and anything that got messed up now is fixed, you should be OK in the long run.


At least he doesn't have a spark plug to foul up


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I always check the oil after an oil change. You can't assume people are out to screw you or you will never get through life. I follow the advice of Ronald Reagan; "trust but verify". 

I'm also not sure why we in the US still can't get past standard units of measure. For goodness sake, every car on the road today is metric!! It's 4.5 liters, not 4.5 quarts of oil. I had to explain this to my dealer which is quite sad. I try to buy oil that is in liters to make things easier on me but it isn't always possible. Anyway, always double check the oil after a change!


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

UPDATE: the dealer had disconnected the waste gate solenoid sensor. Once the sensor was reconnected, The check engine light went away. 
The car was inspected for blown seals. I will keep checking for another week if there are any seal issues. Dealer is on the hook for this event.
I have copies of a fair amount of paperwork generated for the case # that the dealer opened. 

The dealer "Re-Prepped" the car. I looked like the day I picked it up. I am going to keep an eye on this car. The fuel mileage is back to normal or 
better.

Ken


----------

